# Fast connection, high ping.



## uber dork (Aug 4, 2005)

Here's the basic problem: My ping is really high. My download speed is really slow, and I lag in all the games I own. BUT I can connect to the internet (obviously)

I have a dell computer, xp. I'm on a wireless network, with my computer being the one attached to both the router and the modem (Linksys). I'm using comcast too if that helps in anyway. 

This is what I don't get: when I check my speed on cnet speed checker, I'm at 13035 kbps at night. But when I play a game, my latency ranges from 200 - 1000. 50 being what I would normally get. 

I can connect to the internet, but it's really slow. It's also slower during the afternoon. I recorded a 29.5 kbps at 2 PM, and at 5 PM it was 32.6 kbps. BUt at 8 PM it shoots up to 9000 kbps. BUT IT'S STILL SLOW. I download at 7.8 kbps.

Here's what I've tried: Norton Antivirus, Lavasoft Ad-Aware, Disk Defragmeter, Disk Cleanup, Deleted all cookies and temporary files, Did a power flush, and lastly I unplugged everything for the night. 

Please help, I have no idea what's going on, thank you.


----------



## tgo (Jul 5, 2005)

is the line shared because it seems you get those slow speeds when lots of other people would be using the bandwith.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Are you in SoCal??

What have your local outside temps been lately?

You may be having problems due to high outside temps impacting the line amps and your signal levels. This has been an issue lately in the South West US.

If you can access the cable modem stats, usually 192.168.100.1 see what the levels and SNR is. You may need to directly connect your PC to get the modem web interface??

Who is your cable provider and what make and model cable modem do you have?

JamesO


----------



## uber dork (Aug 4, 2005)

No, the line is not shared. I'm signed up for a 1.5 mbps (fastest) with Comcast. 

I'm not in SoCal, I'm in Los Gatos, San Jose. It has been pretty hot though, and it is a plausable explanation. (being 12-7 the hottest time of day). But I did call Comcast, and they said the signal they were sending was fine, so it had to be something wrong with my connection. 



> If you can access the cable modem stats, usually 192.168.100.1 see what the levels and SNR is. You may need to directly connect your PC to get the modem web interface??


I'm not sure what you mean by that, plz explain further. How do you find the IP adress (It changes)? What is SNR? And my cable modem IS directly connected to the back of the PC. I'm using both a Linksys router and modem. 
Model of the router: WRT54GS
Model of the cable modem: BEFCMU10

Provider is COMCAST.

Thanks for replying, I really do appreciate it.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

To get the cable modem stats, you need to hook your PC directly to the cable modem. You need to disconnect your router, power your cable modem off then back on, connect your PC to the cable modem, you may need to reboot your pc.

Open your web browser, then enter 1921.68.100.1 and hit enter. You should then get a web interface for your cable modem.

You will then need to reconfigure you network, power cycle the modem, then power up the router and you should be back in business.

Is the router and cable modem firmware also up to date?

JamesO


----------



## uber dork (Aug 4, 2005)

> Is the router and cable modem firmware also up to date?


Yea, they're up to date, we just got them 3 months ago. My ping goes off and on. It was going fine, and then suddenly my latency jumped while I was playing a game. It was at night too, so I'm not sure about the temperature theory. But It happened around 9:30 PM. But I know this line isn't shared, we pay good money for it.


----------

